# ATIK integral-cranks: 752g



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

i finally got some ATIK cranks today. the weight of the final version is somewhat higher than it was at Eurobike this summer but it is still lighter than XTR which isn't all that bad, right:thumbsup: i couldn't detect where the added weight comes from?
the chainrings and steel chainringbolts have some tuningpotential left: 40-50g are easily saved here.

here's the detailed weights:
complete crankset incl. chainrings, BB and 3 spacers: 752,6g

BB: 95,5g
3 Spacers: 3,4g
Crankbolt: 10,3g
Left Crankarms incl bolt: 186,6g
richt crankarms incl. chainrings and titanium-axle: 456,6g
chainrings (44-32-22): 134g
44t chainring: 77,8g
32t chainring: 39,1g
22t chainring: 17,1g
chainringbolts (steel): 33,1g

for more info here's the website:
www.atik.cc
or PM


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Looks great*

Will work with a Scale I guess, since there are three rings added.

But how do you get that left arm off the axle when you are demounting it...? Looks like it pressfitted.


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

is this just a spin off of token? what is the bcd?
michael


----------



## Danne (Feb 1, 2004)

What is the Q-factor of the set? Price and where to get in europe?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Danne said:


> What is the Q-factor of the set? Price and where to get in europe?


chainrings are typical 104/64mm bolt diameter (4-bolt, compact)

Q-Factor is 165mm

i don't know anybody that sells them so far...i got a couple of them.


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

are you going to be carrying them eventually? its amazing how much Taiwanese stuff has entered the market in the last year. its cheap and pretty high quality.
michael


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

nino said:


> chainrings are typical 104/64mm bolt diameter (4-bolt, compact)
> 
> Q-Factor is 165mm
> 
> i don't know anybody that sells them so far...i got a couple of them.


you could put octaramps on there and save a bunch of weight.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

mpap89 said:


> you could put octaramps on there and save a bunch of weight.


correct - that's why i mentioned 40-50g can be saved with rings and bolts alone!

yes - i "carry" them.


----------



## mxer (May 27, 2006)

nino,atik has a carbon mtb crank that looks like thm.do you have a weight for these?thanks.


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

mxer said:


> nino,atik has a carbon mtb crank that looks like thm.do you have a weight for these?thanks.


they're heavier because the carbon is just for show.
michael


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Cath said:


> Will work with a Scale I guess, since there are three rings added.
> 
> But how do you get that left arm off the axle when you are demounting it...? Looks like it pressfitted.


really? ... after all is said and done it weights within grams of XTR or as much as a middle of the road square taper or ISIS set up

My working-class RaceFace LP + titanium BB + Sugino III is 740 with innner steel bolts (cannot find long 1.5 aluminum any more, damn I can save at least 10 oh so precious and irrelevant grams).

START with the KCNC BearBone add a titanium or scandium BB and you have a bit less weight (even before changing chainrings) at much less cost ...

So. I am not sure about external BB, stiffer they might be but sure lighter they are not :eekster: weightwise there is really very little improvement (and reliability? we'll see I really like the idea of INTERNAL perfectly ALLIGNED bearings instead of external :skep:, hope everything is straight, ones  )


----------



## jhenry4 (Aug 12, 2006)

*token*

yes, ATIK is a token spinoff. you can find a similarly styled crankset on their website. The weight savings on the ATIK version comes from the Ti spindle and i believe the BB is lighter as well.

i'm interested to see how these compare to 07 XTR or Race Face Deus XC's. in terms of durability, stiffness, and shifting performance.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Installation*



nino said:


> yes - i "carry" them.


Atik is a great option for a Scott Scale, since it's E-type compatible, and there are really not many light weight offerings for a Scale on the market. I guess the Atik won't be to expensive, either - compared to XTR and Race Face.

I'm still curious how you get that left arm off the axle when you are demounting it - since it seems to be press fitted onto the ti-spindle. Self extracting bolt?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Cath said:


> I'm still curious how you get that left arm off the axle when you are demounting it - since it seems to be press fitted onto the ti-spindle. Self extracting bolt?


the left arm looks to be installed on the spindle via a pinch bolt (like 03 Shimano external bb cranks). I was wondering how the bearing was preloaded on the Atiks/Tokens.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

looks to me pretty much identical to the original shimano idea (everything but 2007 xtr).

the crankbolt pushes the left crankarm onto the spinlde and preloads the bearing, then the pinch bolt is done up to hold it there.

so nino, how much?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

aussie_yeti said:


> looks to me pretty much identical to the original shimano idea (everything but 2007 xtr).
> 
> the crankbolt pushes the left crankarm onto the spinlde and preloads the bearing, then the pinch bolt is done up to hold it there.
> 
> so nino, how much?


correct, it works just like shimano XT or equivalents.

sorry guys - no dealing in the forum. those who are interested please contact me per PM or better yet direct:
luckynino(at)ggaweb.ch


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

what is the difference where the first weight is 752 and the second weight is 718?
michael


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

mpap89 said:


> what is the difference where the first weight is 752 and the second weight is 718?
> michael


the 718 were measured at Eurobike in september (maybe a prototype?)

the 752 is the actual version you can buy. as written above i can't tell the difference??


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Ernie at Professional Cycling Discount is getting me Atik's ISIS BB. For anyone wanting the cranks, just contact him. I'm sure he'll get them for you.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*ISIS BBs...*



collideous said:


> Ernie at Professional Cycling Discount is getting me Atik's ISIS BB. For anyone wanting the cranks, just contact him. I'm sure he'll get them for you.


i have them as well...
they have Titanium axles and come with "Tiramic" bearings. that's ceramic hybrid bearings. they should last much longer and seem to turn very,very smooth as well. very well sealed as well. you can see an additional seal at the cup if you take a closer look.

by the way - those ATIK cranks are some of the very few that actually fit Scott Scales which have 73mm BB and E-Type derailleur.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*some tuning: 698g !*

i just tuned the Atik with some aluminium chainringbolts and FRM chainrings: 698g

chainring bolts: -20g
chainrings: -30g

this makes it the lightest integrated crankset besides the Extralite W-bones.


----------



## chrism (Jan 27, 2004)

nino said:


> this makes it the lightest integrated crankset besides the Extralite W-bones.


...and the Clavicula.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

chrism said:


> ...and the Clavicula.


yes of course! but those are so out of the picture i simply forgot about them.

by the way: they are 3 times the cost...


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

nino said:


> i just tuned the Atik with some aluminium chainringbolts and FRM chainrings: 698g
> 
> chainring bolts: -20g
> chainrings: -30g
> ...


i can't seem to find frm chainrings in that size. would any other company be lighter? Extralite?
mpap


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*chainrings...*



mpap89 said:


> i can't seem to find frm chainrings in that size. would any other company be lighter? Extralite?
> mpap


you could also tune the original ones to this weight! i just didn't want to touch a brandnew set just to show which weight can be reached. but i have no problems to shave the standard rings to the FRM weigh!

sure, Extralite are also about this weight.


----------



## krystian xtc (Jun 17, 2005)

nino, what is the price of this cranks? i´m very interesting in it.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

krystian xtc said:


> nino, what is the price of this cranks? i´m very interesting in it.


no dealing in the forum. just send a PM !

or contact me direct:
luckynino(at)ggaweb.ch


----------



## chrism (Jan 27, 2004)

nino said:


> you could also tune the original ones to this weight! i just didn't want to touch a brandnew set just to show which weight can be reached. but i have no problems to shave the standard rings to the FRM weigh!
> 
> sure, Extralite are also about this weight.


Presumably also TA, which is what I use.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*TA are heavier...*



chrism said:


> Presumably also TA, which is what I use.


no-those are good but heavier...

44t: 67g
32t: 30g
22t: 19g
total: 116g


----------



## jhenry4 (Aug 12, 2006)

*comparisons*

any comparsions between this crankset and the KCNC K type (as that also lists at 750g before tuning)?
does anyone have any miles on the ATIK crank, how do they perform compared to more common cranksets in terms of stiffness, durability, q factor, etc?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*q-factor: 165mm*



jhenry4 said:


> any comparsions between this crankset and the KCNC K type (as that also lists at 750g before tuning)?
> does anyone have any miles on the ATIK crank, how do they perform compared to more common cranksets in terms of stiffness, durability, q factor, etc?


the q-factor of the Atik is 165mm!


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

nino said:


> i finally got some ATIK cranks today. the weight of the final version is somewhat higher than it was at Eurobike this summer but it is still lighter than XTR which isn't all that bad, right:thumbsup: i couldn't detect where the added weight comes from?
> the chainrings and steel chainringbolts have some tuningpotential left: 40-50g are easily saved here.
> 
> complete crankset incl. chainrings, BB and 3 spacers: 752,6g
> ...


nino, have you heared anything about the Rotor Agilis? I can have them half price and wonder if anyone has had any experience with them.
The cranks alone are claimed to be 520g plus their SABB BB 99g with option of ceramic balls.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*rotor...*



krolik said:


> nino, have you heared anything about the Rotor Agilis? I can have them half price and wonder if anyone has had any experience with them.
> The cranks alone are claimed to be 520g plus their SABB BB 99g with option of ceramic balls.


that's those "moving" cranks which fight the dead-spot, right?
i don't like such gimmicks.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

nino said:


> that's those "moving" cranks which fight the dead-spot, right?
> i don't like such gimmicks.


no they ain't. normal cranks but sold with rotor's Q-rings (those oval ones)
http://www.rotorcranksusa.com/i1-agilis.shtml


----------



## dcb (Sep 19, 2005)

520 grams seems very light. If you didn't like the oval rings could you replace them with regular ones?


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

dcb said:


> 520 grams seems very light. If you didn't like the oval rings could you replace them with regular ones?


yep, they are sold either with or without chainrings. these are regular 104/64BCD - as most MTB cranks. 520g is crank arms incl. axle but without rings. BB is 99g and rotor q-rings are 136 set of 44/33/23t. put Extralite and you have another 30g off it. This is what they claim:
"Complete Ágilis weight (175mm) with all hardware, Q-Rings, and SABB Cupset is 788g" but no idea what hardwere they offer as for bolts.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

krolik said:


> ......This is what they claim......


nice - come back with verified weights!


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

nino said:


> nice - come back with verified weights!


see... that's why I've asked for input here! thought someone might have some idea. i am not sure if like the idea of spending 250euro plus 200 sponsor-covered if noone has had any luck with them. it was a question, not an advert of rotor


----------



## krystian xtc (Jun 17, 2005)

this is the real weight of agilis plus BB ceramic. very heavier for me. i don´t like them...


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

krystian xtc said:


> this is the real weight of agilis plus BB ceramic. very heavier for me. i don´t like them...


thanks for that! thats about 20g heavier than claimed isn't it? 
I have few more questions if you don;t mind:
did you ride them?
any flex?
what about craftmanship?
where did you buy them?
they seem to have two versions of ceramic BB, what's the difference, which one you have?
and btw:
where are you from krystian xtc - krystian seems familliar... polish?


----------



## krystian xtc (Jun 17, 2005)

nino,have you got any photos of the ATIK cranks in your bike, or another bike?


----------



## krystian xtc (Jun 17, 2005)

krolik said:


> thanks for that! thats about 20g heavier than claimed isn't it?
> I have few more questions if you don;t mind:
> did you ride them?
> any flex?
> ...


my old boss ride on them, he.s weight is 90kg or more hehe, any flex, and he bought in spain in a tipical bike shop.

they are two version yes. one of typical balls an two of ceramic ball. the ceramic balls is more light than the convencional balls and more expensive. the durability of them is greater.

and final answer, yes, i from poland, but I reside in spain when i have five.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

krystian xtc said:


> my old boss ride on them, he.s weight is 90kg or more hehe, any flex, and he bought in spain in a tipical bike shop.
> 
> they are two version yes. one of typical balls an two of ceramic ball. the ceramic balls is more light than the convencional balls and more expensive. the durability of them is greater.
> 
> and final answer, yes, i from poland, but I reside in spain when i have five.


that's what i thought - i'm polish as well
anyway, thanks a lot for the info and picture. is there any particular reason why you or your boss don't like these cranks or is it just weight? what chainrings does he have to go with these?


----------



## krystian xtc (Jun 17, 2005)

krolik said:


> that's what i thought - i'm polish as well
> anyway, thanks a lot for the info and picture. is there any particular reason why you or your boss don't like these cranks or is it just weight? what chainrings does he have to go with these?


my old boss love this cranks! but i don´t like for the weight.. my xtr (2003-2006) weights 763 tuning... if I bought these , would weigh more or equal than xtr.
He has Q-rings.

watch this photo..


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

krystian xtc said:


> my old boss love this cranks! but i don´t like for the weight.. my xtr (2003-2006) weights 763 tuning... if I bought these , would weigh more or equal than xtr.
> He has Q-rings.
> 
> watch this photo..


nice

problem is i'm considering these 3:
new xtr 07
rotor agilis
nino's atik 
and i am not sure about the quality of atik and agilis. they are probably as well a bit less stiff than xtr but i'm not sure if i will notice this. i have no idea about atik price as well.
no idea which way to go;(


----------



## krystian xtc (Jun 17, 2005)

surely that does not notice the flexion of the agilis or of the atik cranks. they are not very fine, and the integrated axis offers greater rigidity. anyone is good, the anchorage of the left crank is similar.but i like plus atik by weight and that remembers me to the shimano system which I take now.the tighten of agilis does not like, is necessary to use much tool.. you decided


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*claimed vs. real weights...*



krystian xtc said:


> this is the real weight of agilis plus BB ceramic. very heavier for me. i don´t like them...


well - thanks for the clarification:thumbsup: 
as i already thought before manufacturer weights differ from real weights...didn't we expect that? i did

so it seems the Agilis is at least 793g = XTR weight
646g + 11g (aluminium chainring bolts) + 136g (chainrings) = 793g

that only if chainring bolts are aluminium. add 21g if they are steel. also only if chainrings are really 136g. seeing their announced weights differ i doubt the chainrings are this light...

anyway - i just calculated the price of such a Rotor crankset using the "cheapest" bearings and it came out at 660$!!! whoa:madman: :nono: 
http://www.rotorcranksusa.com/s1-agilis.shtml

well - to me it seems we have a clear winner then...


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

krystian xtc said:


> surely that does not notice the flexion of the agilis or of the atik cranks. they are not very fine, and the integrated axis offers greater rigidity. anyone is good, the anchorage of the left crank is similar.but i like plus atik by weight and that remembers me to the shimano system which I take now.the tighten of agilis does not like, is necessary to use much tool.. you decided


thanks again
do you - by any chance - have the weight of BB only? i wonder if the cranks are heavier than claimed or is it the BB


----------



## krystian xtc (Jun 17, 2005)

krolik said:


> thanks again
> do you - by any chance - have the weight of BB only? i wonder if the cranks are heavier than claimed or is it the BB


i remember arround 104,5gr whit the plastic protector and ceramic kit


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

krystian xtc said:


> i remember arround 104,5gr whit the plastic protector and ceramic kit


man, you help a lot!
did you weigh the q-rings?


----------



## krystian xtc (Jun 17, 2005)

the weight of q-rings and BB


----------



## krystian xtc (Jun 17, 2005)

q rings are 24-34-44


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

krystian xtc said:


> the weight of q-rings and BB


perfect. thanks a lot!
rotor claims Q-rings to be 136g per set


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

My 07 XTR with the following weigh 735g.

Crankarms and BB
Saint 32t Bashguard (71g)
E-13 32t chainring (29g)
Saint Chainring Bolts and Spacers (21g)

So minus Chainring and bolt hardware, you are looking at 614g, do the math on light chainrings.

FYI, I have a set of 104/64 2007 XTR chainrings collecting dust. The middle is Titanium for long wear.


----------



## krystian xtc (Jun 17, 2005)

snowdrifter said:


> My 07 XTR with the following weigh 735g.
> 
> Crankarms and BB
> Saint 32t Bashguard (71g)
> ...


735gr tuned? you think that you can to lighten yor crank set? you used 2x9, no?


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

No, I used a FUNRIDE setup, 1x9 with a bashguard (protection ring).

I think you could get a XTR M970 crankset around 715g 2x9, and 740g 3x9


----------



## pena135 (Nov 17, 2005)

HEY EVERYONE I CAN GET ATIK PRODUCTS SO IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED JUST LET ME KNOW! EMAIL ME AT [email protected] thanks!


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

i would go with atik but i want a 20 tooth granny gear. i can't find a 64mm 20 tooth. 
Michael


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

mpap89 said:


> i would go with atik but i want a 20 tooth granny gear. i can't find a 64mm 20 tooth.
> Michael


would an xtr granny fit on that? i have a custom 20 tooth m960 granny gear on my xtr cranks right now.
Michael


----------



## jhenry4 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Xtr Bb*

how much does the XTR BB weigh compared to the ATIK version we've seen here? could you lighten this XTR setup by using a lighter BB?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*The problem with the 07 XTR 44T*

even thought it's a 104 bcd, only XTR rings will fit. Or so it's been reported.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> even thought it's a 104 bcd, only XTR rings will fit. Or so it's been reported.


where did you find that info?
i'm still considering getting xtr 970 and fitting rotor q-rings (sponsored)
you think they won't fit?


----------



## cogswell23 (Apr 24, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> even thought it's a 104 bcd, only XTR rings will fit. Or so it's been reported.


I do not believe this to be true. While I have not necessarily seen 07 XTRs with non-XTR chainrings, I have seen 07 XTR with bashguards in place of the 44t ring.

If you can put a bashring on there, there's no reason you couldn't put a different chainring on.


----------



## Jesseg (Aug 27, 2005)

mpap89 said:


> i would go with atik but i want a 20 tooth granny gear. i can't find a 64mm 20 tooth.
> Michael


They're out there. Action tec makes a cheap Ti 20 for 64. Depending on the chain you use and the bolts, the chain may touch the bolts. This has been uneventful for me with steel inner bolts (haven't tried AL) except that there seems to be an increased chance of chainsuck when it's wet. Otherwise perfect except some slight noise when the setup was new. They also have a 21t that should be perfect, but much more expensive--it's premium-only. I think another Ti company Boone makes a slightly squared off 20 to avoid the bolt-rub.

Hope that helps:thumbsup:


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

cogswell23 said:


> I do not believe this to be true. While I have not necessarily seen 07 XTRs with non-XTR chainrings, I have seen 07 XTR with bashguards in place of the 44t ring.
> 
> If you can put a bashring on there, there's no reason you couldn't put a different chainring on.


that,s what i thought as well.
did any of you guys heared any reports about e-bones durability/flex etc?


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> even thought it's a 104 bcd, only XTR rings will fit. Or so it's been reported.


Not True, I'm running a E-13 middle ring, and Saint Bashguard, the Bash needed a little rework, the E-13 bolted right on.


----------



## ytex (May 12, 2007)

I - from a frenchie 
I use a ti-boone 20T/64mm on my truvativ stylo (oem on stump m4 ht 2006)
from several months
it works perfect with ultegra 12-27cassette and ultegra rear dérailleur (GS)
but I'm looking for a lighter integrated crankset at best price (about 780gr with a good Q-factor "rare thing")
so what's best price for the Atik or Token on states ?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*707g...*

as mentioned earlier the latest cranks i weighed were a little lighter thean the first ones. they are all around 730-735g now. so some simple bolt-tuning brings them already very close to 700g:

the set pictured below got "tuned" with just some aluminium chainring bolts: 707g (that's including the 3 spacer rings of the BB!)

shown below:
Atik crankset with aluminium chainringbolts: 707,5g
standard steel chainringbolts: 33,1g
aluminium chainringbolts: 13,3g
3 spacers of BB: 3,4g


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Nino,
are those weight with the "titanium BB cups" or with the "alloy BB cups"? On the Atik website for ATB1160 MTB Alloy Integrated external triple crankset, it says alloy or titanium cups...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Nino,
are those weight with the "titanium BB cups" or with the "alloy BB cups"? On the Atik website for ATB1160 MTB Alloy Integrated external triple crankset, it says alloy or titanium cups...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*aluminium!*



Cheers! said:


> Nino,
> are those weight with the "titanium BB cups" or with the "alloy BB cups"? On the Atik website for ATB1160 MTB Alloy Integrated external triple crankset, it says alloy or titanium cups...


with aluminium cups!
bearings are "Tiramic" bearings. that's ceramic-hybrid bearings with titanium nitrite coated races.

who in hell woulld ask for titanium cups??? not only heavier and much pricier but you will most likely also have problems if used on a aluminium frame...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

nino said:


> with aluminium cups!
> bearings are "Tiramic" bearings. that's ceramic-hybrid bearings with titanium nitrite coated races.
> 
> who in hell woulld ask for titanium cups??? not only heavier and much pricier but you will most likely also have problems if used on a aluminium frame...


Just curious, I didn't even know manufactures do aluminum cups for bottom brackets. So I guess the standard box of Atiks cranksets on the shelf are aluminum cups then?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Just curious, I didn't even know manufactures do aluminum cups for bottom brackets. So I guess the standard box of Atiks cranksets on the shelf are aluminum cups then?


correct.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

nino said:


> i have them as well...


Nino using the forum to potentially gain sales? Deja vu?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

chequamagon said:


> Nino using the forum to potentially gain sales? Deja vu?


Nino has obviously been granted some sort of leeway by the powers that be on this site to do this. Why can't you guys just let him be? I've benefited from his posts and his supply of parts on numerous occasions. You have the right to not buy from him if you choose. I would however appreciate not having to read all this negative crap every time Nino posts.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

BlownCivic said:


> Why can't you guys just let him be? I've benefited from his posts and his supply of parts on numerous occasions. You have the right to not buy from him if you choose. I would however appreciate not having to read all this negative crap every time Nino posts.


Because I do not want to read all his crap every time I read the site. It is against the rules, plain and simple.

my crappy posts will stop when his crappy posts stop.

STOP SELLING YOUR SH!T ON THE FORUM


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*please...*



chequamagon said:


> Because I do not want to read all his crap every time I read the site. It is against the rules, plain and simple.
> 
> my crappy posts will stop when his crappy posts stop.
> 
> STOP SELLING YOUR SH!T ON THE FORUM


i didn't say i sell them in my initial post nor anywhere else in here. but i got asked and responded accordingly not even saying i sell them or any prices. this is a very informative post and shows all the details on a lightweight crankset.

if you don't mind please show us any other info on the web on these cranks - thanks!

if you aren't interested in such detailed descriptions on new parts please put me on your ignore list - thanks again


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

nino said:


> i didn't say i sell them


This isnt about those cranks. That post is somewhat gray-area.....

Its about your direct reply to the Titanium bottom bracket with the words "I sell them" as the first thing you read from Nino. Go back and read your own writing cause you are full of sh!t.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

FWIW I ordered the Atik cranks from Ernie at http://www.procyclingdiscount.com/ based on Nino's weight weenie analysis.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I think Nino's really exploring the limits, and the weight forum gets less moderator time lately. He's sure generating lots of complaints with his way of selling lately, my mailbox is full of it. I wish you'd just buy an ad for every time you make "PM" show up. Spamming, however suptle, really is not appreciated by posters, or more modest traders.
MTBR is not a marketplace unless you buy ads. posting on other's threads doesnt make it 'non-spam. Some people make a living off MTBR, with MTBR getting little or nothing in return, while being a privately owned business itself. Not entirely fair, now is it?

Spam in a signature is not allowed by the way, please remove it.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I think Nino's really exploring the limits, and the weight forum gets less moderator time lately. He's sure generating lots of complaints with his way of selling lately, my mailbox is full of it. I wish you'd just buy an ad for every time you make "PM" show up. Spamming, however suptle, really is not appreciated by posters, or more modest traders.
MTBR is not a marketplace unless you buy ads. posting on other's threads doesnt make it 'non-spam. Some people make a living off MTBR, with MTBR getting little or nothing in return, while being a privately owned business itself. Not entirely fair, now is it?

Spam in a signature is not allowed by the way, please remove it.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Cloxxki said:


> I think Nino's really exploring the limits, and the weight forum gets less moderator time lately. He's sure generating lots of complaints with his way of selling lately, my mailbox is full of it. I wish you'd just buy an ad for every time you make "PM" show up. Spamming, however suptle, really is not appreciated by posters, or more modest traders.
> MTBR is not a marketplace unless you buy ads. posting on other's threads doesnt make it 'non-spam. Some people make a living off MTBR, with MTBR getting little or nothing in return, while being a privately owned business itself. Not entirely fair, now is it?
> 
> Spam in a signature is not allowed by the way, please remove it.


Nino has been around the mtbr forums for quite some time. For years, whenever I check the save some weight forum I hope to see a post by Nino of some crazy new lightweight part or a post about a way of tuning parts in a way I would have never thought of. Why does everyone get so darn pissed when he lets us know that he can get us these parts if we CHOOSE to contact him for details. He does take out classified ads for some of his more popular items. Ive never bought anything from him. I probably wont to be honest, I try to support local shops (except the dick ones) rather than saving a few bucks on the internet, but thats me. Alz I'm saying is Nino brings a lot to this forum, stop giving him **** because he sells bike parts. I do agree the signature is a bit iffy though.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

TheRedMantra said:


> I do agree the signature is a bit iffy though.


You can turn off displaying sigs in your user control panel. Switch avatars off also and browsing phpbb forums is a much more enjoyable experience .


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

TheRedMantra said:


> Nino has been around the mtbr forums for quite some time.


Cloxx is the moderator, this isnt a debate anymore. So it really doesnt matter how long he has been here.

Besides, Ive been here longer (since 97), so if you want a seniority pissing war, go talk to D8 or MikeT (both here longer than me)


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

Cloxxki said:


> Spam in a signature is not allowed by the way, please remove it.


it's not an ad. i see nothing in the rules against it? the only spam here are the posts by chequamagon (thankfully there is an ignore user feature).


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

It does seem that chequamagon has made it his mission to go after Nino and make his life on this forum a bit of an issue. I also do not see anything wrong with Nino or others posting pictures of parts and their weights. THAT IS ALL HE IS DOING. There is nothing in any of the last three posts that says. I have this part and you can buy if from me for x amount. This is a guy that is posting pictures of light weight parts and some of you are assuming that he is selling everything that he post pictures about just because he does sell some parts. Does he sell everything that he posts about, probably not but yes he does on some things. 

Friggin Relax. This is how we find out about new and exciting parts. At least Nino takes the time to post pictures and weights as well as informing us about how they compare to other parts. Maybe the people complaining should get off the butts and do the same. As people know that you sell things as well, maybe you can get some sales.

As for his signature, I do not see a problem with him saying if you want some lightweight parts to PM. 

Everyone knows that Nino sells parts and everyone knows how to get a hold of Nino. 

Cheers.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

chequamagon just stop pissing and say something useful please!


----------

